# Algae in Water Trough



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there any way, besides periodic cleaning, to keep the algae in check? I dump and scrub every week to avoid the mosquitoes. Anything that works for you?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Koi for algae, goldfish for mosquitoes, small pond filter for fish poop. We had a 500 gallon stock tank a few years ago. The fish worked great. They do need a shadey spot to cool off though.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Trough in the shade helps with less algee. If you can't do the fish then a bit of bleach in the water is supposed to be good for algee and safe for animals (I have never tried this before)


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have never found anything. I keep my water level low so that I can easily dump the water out and scrub the trough w/a brush. I only have a trough for our horses though. I think the goats are more "picky" so each morning I give them buckets of fresh water and rinse and re-fill the kiddy pool I leave out for them. 

You know--I have seen advertisements for these little capsule like things that you can put in the troughs. They are supposed to keep them algae free. You could google it. I have never been interested in trying them myself--I am suspicious of adding chemicals to my animals water-but that is me.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have this Trough Maintainance stuff that I have never used. I just periodically clean with a scrubby and straight bleach. Keeping it in the shade helps immensly.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes we only use the trough for the horse. We bought one for the goats but they only drink from it the first day and then we have to dump it out. Sooo much wasted water! 

There are little straw looking bags that you float in the trough to keep it free of algee but we never found those to work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I just periodically clean it out....mine is hooked up to a hose and when they drink... it replenishes what they drank..... it is a pretty good size trough.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Fish work great! They eat all the nasty stuff and the water is great!

Thats what we use


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mine is in the barn where it is relatively cool and shady (if you can call anything cool when it's 106 outside) I leave the water level low in summer too. My horses don't like the water warm. The goats get dog bowls because they won't drink it if it sits in the bucket too long.

I have heard that barley balls work well for algae and mosquitoes but I have not tried them.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For those that use fish. Is that for your goats?? 
Currently we do buckets 3x a day for them since if we leave more it just gets dumped even at that some gets dumped. I hate wasting water and if I could do a trough with fish that would be great!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, we just have fish in the Troughs and they dont even care about them lol.

The fish eat most of the stuff and the water will be relatively clean! You should try it!

Just cheap goldfish will work


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Last year I tried a shallow trough for my Nigerians. It was in the shade and I even put an automatic 'float' on so it would hopefully keep the water moving enough to keep the algae out. Nothing worked. This year, that shallow trough has water in the very bottom of it for my llamas to put their feet in to keep cool. (otherwise they were stepping in the goats' water), and I have two larger sized buckets (I have a small herd of 11 does in this particular area) which I change daily and scrub every other day or so to keep algae out. Even after these measures, I have caught the goats drinking the water that the llamas step in, which isn't changed as often and grows algae at times. What is wrong with these girls?? They have fresh, cool, and most importantly, CLEAN water-so why don't they drink it??? ARRRGGGHH. I think I give up.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I water in buckets and change it often. I have heard that adding cider vinegar to the water is good for the goats and also helps control the algae.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Ya, we just have fish in the Troughs and they dont even care about them lol.
> 
> The fish eat most of the stuff and the water will be relatively clean! You should try it!
> 
> Just cheap goldfish will work


Hey Laura-how big is your trough? I have one that is 40 gallons (I think). It is the short one-so Nigerians can drink. How many goldfish would you put in one of those? Without having them put TOO much nitrogen out. I have a tub in my buck field that I have to dump once per week because of algae. I'd like to extend that if possible so as not to waste water. :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Laura & fish users--- Also wondering if you have any kind of filter for the fish poop? Do you still empty the whole trough and how often? Anything other than fish and water in there?

For a fish tank in your house the general rule of thumb is no more than 1" of fish per gallon so for a 40 gallon tank no more than 40" of fish total. Not sure if that would apply here especially if there is no filtration.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

wow-what an interesting idea! I never would have thought of fish! How does this work? Do you still have to empty the through every now and then??? We have a BIG through for the horses--I can get lots of fish (or one giant one) :laugh:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I keep a large gold fish in my big horse stock tank. He makes it even messier, but he does keep the bugs from trying to spawn in there. He does nothing for the algae, and poops a lot now that he has grown to be HUGE (he started out at a 2 inch long feeder gold fish, and is now about 10 inches long). But I am attached to him, so I keep him around even if the stinker does make more work for me. 

Keeping water in the shade is a huge help toward keeping algae down. Bleaching the trough when you clean helps, too. I also overflow the tank when I refill, and completely dump and scrub the entire thing about once a week. Which involved catching the fish in a net and putting him in a big bucket, then making sure he has enough "air" in his water while the tank temp adjusts before putting him back. 

When he is no longer with us I doubt I will get another Tankfish. He is just one more animal to take care of for me at this point. which i d because i like him... but he isn't really earning his keep because the tank is still always needing to be cleaned because of algae. A friend of mine put a Koi in hers and still has to dump it every week or two because of algae and fish poo. Once tankfish is gone I am going to just use a smaller trough in summer that is easier to clean frequently, and save the big trough for winter when i have the tank heater going.

I have found in tanks without fish to keep mosquitos from hatching in it put in a tablespoon or so of mineral oil. It can be even less. It's safe for animals but prevents the little bugs from getting air and keeps them from developing.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I have heard that adding cider vinegar to the water is good for the goats and also helps control the algae.


I, too, have heard this, and as I like to give ACV anyway (to prevent UC in the boys and dystokia in the girls) this is of interest to me. However, I just use small buckets and clean them out daily or whenever they look dirty.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

we have found that putting the water in shade does help a lot ... also, we tend to move our goats to different areas through the day ... so, when a goat is in a different area, we dump the tub in the vacant area ... the sun bakes any algae and that works great ... we also dump and refill their water daily ... it is a task, but, I ran water lines to each tub location so that helps a ton!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I put copper pipe on a cord in my water tubs. It helps but this time of year, they still grow algae. It's so thick, I have to scrape it out, then spray it down w/a 5% bleach solution daily and rinse. We're on a well w/a purification system that delivers pure water, no chemical treatment or antibacterial residues. With our heat, watertubs of pure water act like giant petri dishes. I have to dump and refresh them 3X day July - September.

Deb Mc


----------



## CrazyBear (Jul 22, 2011)

On the copper note, I found a product a few years back, and have been using it constantly since then. Its called "Stocktrine II Algaecide" its more or less just dissolved copper. Claims the active ingredient is 1.25% "Copper as elemental". As its copper, it would not be safe if you had sheep, but with only goats and horses here I have been adding it for a while with no troubles at all. Mixed properly it says its concentration is 4ppm, so an exceptionally dilute amount. And I heard this area is copper deficient, so bonus there.

Its not a perfect cure all by any means, but it definitely majorly slows the growth of algae. And as far as I can tell from reading up on it so far, there are absolutely no restrictions on it being given during milk production or withdrawal times or anything of the like for meat production. As its just copper. Same as putting that copper pipe in the water, but this is just dissolved copper so it mixes in better.

Heck, I swear the hooves on my horses improved when I started putting it in the water, but that may be unrelated, I don't know.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

You guys actually have fish in your watering system (wether its a bucket, stock tact tec.)?? Would you be willing to post a picture for verification? I am very interested in this topic as it's not an ordinary solution. The goats or horses that drink the water don't mind them?

I hope to hear back soon!
Thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I also like the idea but am still confused on how the fish poop doesn't make the water dirtier?


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I am going to install a small pond and use plants to filter it. I'll toss a few fish in there too. My chickens and goats will be in the same field so the small pond should work fine. It is just part of the permaculture thing I'm trying to do. :shades: 

Gotta keep the future ducks out though, hehe.

It shouldn't cost too much and would make for nice goat photos.


----------

